# Broken airens snow blower



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sounds like it a fuel problem.Iwould remove the carb float bowl it probably
full of junk


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

When you said "cleaned the carb" did you just pull the bowl and clean that or did you pull the carb off the machine take it apart and thoroughly clean and inspect everything?

To me it sounds like a carb/fuel issue, if you did rebuild the carb did you readjust the high and low speed idle screws. You must adjust the high speed first (the one on the side) start with 1 1/2 turns out and adjust from there. Low speed (the one on the bottom) start with 2 turns out and fine tune from there.

Also check all your lines to make sure they are not plugged. Don't forget your fuel tank, check to make sure no contaminants got in the tank. If you have a fuel filter replace it. While your at it you might as well replace the spark plug. At least pull it to make sure it is dry.

How long does it run? Does it backfire and shoot flames out of the exhaust? (possible valve problems)

Post back when you get it running, would like to know what the problem was.


----------



## pbud (Dec 20, 2008)

*broken snow blower*

I pulled the carboprator appart and I totally cleaned it. I did not do the rebuild kit yet. I did change the plug and now it will kick over if I spray some starting fluid in it but it still will not keep running. I do get fule from the tank through that line, because when I took it off the carb I had fule coming out of it. I did not touch the needle valve on the side but did reset the one on the bottom back to 2 turns as suggested. I did not see any kind of build up inthe carb but their was oxidationaround the bowl at the gasket. i cleaned that throughly and re installed. 

The machune does not backfire or anything like that. It just doesnt seem to be getting fuel

Are there any tricks or suggestions in doing the rebuild kit.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf[/url] 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf[/url]

I am not a tech but maybe one of the two manuals listed above may help. You can save them as a pdf file if you like.

Here are a couple more for 2 cycle 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf

http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf

and one for Tecumseh/Peerless Motion Driveline Transmissions and Differentials

http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf


----------

